# Stanley No 112



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

And Happy NEw year!!!

I am working on a Stanley no 112 scraper plane. Its all rusty with really no Japaning on it...I am wondering any tricks on how to take the center part apart so I can get the rust off?

Any help will be great!

Thanks!

chris


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

How'd you score a 112 way over there???? 
If it's that rusted, maybe you can try electrolysis, just take off the wood first. I'd say evaporust would be easier but might be a bit harder to find.


----------



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am home on leave just getting ready to head to my new duty station in Germany. Yeah, I just am getting ready to set in the water and give the electrolysis bath...just would like to take apart when done to paint and put together but i dont have any idea of how to separate the two pieces...any ideas?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

zap the whole thing in your rust removal device of choice, once that's done you will probably see a way to take it apart. I don't know enough about the 112 to know exactly but odds are there is a set screw somewhere that holds everything together. 

you could also try sandblasting if you have a compressor. you can make a booth out of a rubbermaid bucket.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*112*

I looked at one of mine, there is a rod or pin that goes through from out side to out side that the 2 halves that hold the blade pivit on. I don't know if it is made to come out, but i guess you could drive them out if necessary. hope you get freed up. :thumbsup:


----------

